# Tori



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well after waiting since August 26th for kids we are finally 30 days away from Tori kidding. I know what your thinking. No I am not really bad at math. I bought 3 does bred and they all turned out to be open. So I bought a status quo grandson and got them bred in December to make sure they really were breed able. Tori is the first one due on May 10th. This has been the longest wait ever. It's long enough I could have a human kid by now. I don't have any good pictures because it's so muddy and she is shedding right now so she looks horrible. She has a decent sized udder already.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't have any good pictures of my buck Status Update but here is one for ya. I left him in with the does probably too long and he is finally starting to bulk up. He will be a year old on April 20th so he is still a little guy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Tori sure is moaning alot. Poor girl is so ready to have her kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will go on time!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope so too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking good.

Happy kidding.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Got out a took some pictures today after work. They are not good and the does are shedding but here is a current picture of tori


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

20 more days till she is due. He is really hating life haha.







all 3 are pretty big.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck with Tori ! She is a very pretty girl , even under all her shedding  Love the pictures , lol.

Status Update seems to be saying….
"but why can't i stay with the ladies " :tear:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I hope they all kid smoothly. I just want twins from all of them. No big singles and I don't need quads lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok everyone chant twins!! Lol 
It maybe muddy and she's shedding but she is beautiful!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I am really interested what the kids will look like. She may be all red but her twin sister the the black tiger dappled doe zoey and they are bred to a traditional. So I am either gonna get cool looking kids or just normal traditionals. I just want good quality over color. But some fun colors is always an added bonus.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree. I love just having healthy kids but when they come out with even a little color I get so excited lol. Color aside the sisters look very much alike but looking at color that's so funny how different they are.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes it is and tory has some weird almost black coloring that comes thru on a red doe


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We are down to 12 days till tori is due. Mother's day is her due date which would normally be bad but my mom has to work and my step mom will be on vacation so I just have lunch with my grandma then will be home all day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't tell Tori that! Tell her you just can't be around because you will be busy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sure she will wait till during the week while I am at work.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Today's wide load


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

2 more days till this momma is due. She is still going strong I think puzzle looks closer then her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck ! How are the ladies today ?
Hoping for beautiful twins


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Pretty lazy this morning


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it as hot by you as it is in Ohio? We have been in the high 80's all week.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes it sure is but looks like a rainy weekend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are calling for rain later on Sunday here.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is our forecast.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I home the weekend brings some nice surprises!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Meeeee too


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She sure has a nice udder for a 6 year old boer doe. She doesn't look like she has dropped yet. I have a feeling she will making this a long waiting game.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hang in there Roger  
We're all waiting patiently for some beauties


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I might go squeeze them and see if that helps hahahha


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She is really pretty Roger!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

RPC said:


> I think I might go squeeze them and see if that helps hahahha


Let us all know how that works for ya 
You can patent it and call it the Roger Removal or something like that ,:lol:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol yea it hasn't worked yet


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well she had buck/ doe twins. We don't have lights in the shed so my pictures are horrible. I decided to let her have them out in the feild. Then I ended up still making her a pen inside the shed so she can bond with her kids and the other does will leave her alone.








The buck is the one standing.








I must say for a full blooded 6 year old doe her udder has held up well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The doeling has a red spot on her front knee


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Yes. The udder isn't bad at all.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good girl Tori , well done :hugs: 

What color is the doeling ?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is a traditional with a few darker spots since she kidded outside she was just really dirty.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahhh , i forgot about being born outside , i thought she was possibly a dapple colored


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She does have a few spots in her cape and a red knee


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Adorable!!! Big congrats!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks it sure was hard for me to let them kid in the pasture but I think they were happier about it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

